
Coursify: A Free Open-Source Online Course Platform - Felix21
http://www.trycoursify.com
======
Felix21
WOW! I made it to the front page. Okay so I posted it yesterday and went to
bed. Thank you all for your support an feedback.

When Udemy decided to start charging 50% of every sale, I needed another way
to sell my Online Courses.

I looked at a few self-hosted Online Course platforms, but they all wanted a
monthly fee + transaction fees, which I think is excessive.

So I started working on Coursify. With Coursify, you can download it, install
it and use it without paying.

If you don't know rails, you can pay me a one-time installation fee and you
can use it forever without any more charges from us...

I also released it under the MIT licence, so others can improve on it.

Thank you.

~~~
nsp
Is this your project as well? [https://medium.com/@sergiojota/codeweekend-
review-nigerian-s...](https://medium.com/@sergiojota/codeweekend-review-
nigerian-scam-or-legit-mess-eb106c58069c)

~~~
sergioschuler
I wrote the article on Medium. I was in contact with 2-3 ex-students of that
course. None of them received refunds several months after my article (I
imagine I received the refund because I started the "movement").

------
ankurfedora
Felix,

I'm the founder of [http://usefedora.com](http://usefedora.com) \-- a product
you are intimately familiar with.

Love the effort and open source contribution -- but definitely put off by
stealing our UI/UX almost verbatim (example site built with our tool:
[http://bitfountain.io/courses/iwatch-
course](http://bitfountain.io/courses/iwatch-course) <\-- the same people as
your case study, your tool:
[http://www.onedayrails.com/](http://www.onedayrails.com/))

While it is incredibly flattering for a small startup like ours to have an
open-source derivative, stealing our interface and design patterns for a
project that you charge hundreds of dollars in installation fees definitely
leaves a bad taste.

Do it right and we'd have probably helped you promote it. But this just
doesn't seem cool.

~~~
kyleknighted
I didn't realize you owned the exclusive use of the large leaderboard images
and rounded buttons design patterns. I'm sure there are loads of people out
there profiting off of your patented design that you should probably be
harassing as well.

Good thing [http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/) looks nothing
at all like "your" design.

~~~
allworknoplay
The obvious similarities are throughout the design, including the entirety of
the course sales pages, the lecture view, specific iconography, etc.

~~~
corobo
Both sites just look like a customized bootstrap theme to me

------
shahocean
Congrats on your launch! Just wondering, how did you come up with this pricing
model? I think you need to change it because majority of the buyers can wait
for 1 day than paying $400. OR am I missing something here?

~~~
Felix21
I created that price plan because I want most people to avoid rushing me to
install it for them.

I'm very busy so the peace of mind that most people won't choose that plan is
why it's so expensive.

Thank you.

------
UserRights
Question: from the video I get the impression that this platform can handle
only ONE course, is this right? Still a very nice implementation, good
interface work!

~~~
Felix21
Thanks for your feedback.

Yes that's right. Is multi-tenancy something you'll like? If it is, I can
start working on this next week.

~~~
UserRights
Of course multitenancy [1] is a nice feature to have for every web based
software, however I just wanted to clarify if it was possible to use your
product if one has more than one course to offer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multitenancy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multitenancy)

~~~
Felix21
It's designed for just one course at the moment. I'll add support for more
multiple courses later, but at the moment no, you can't sorry.

------
phenomenon
Really neat! online courses are on the rise and having such a platform just
makes it easy to start one.

Just found a typo -

"That means you'll get the best developers from all over the world, working
hard to make Courify an excellent platform for you to sell your online
course."

I see "Courify".

~~~
Felix21
I'll fix it now thanks. That's what happens when you launch at 8am without
sleeping HAHA.

Edit: Fixed

------
techplex
The github link on the downloads page seems to be broken:
[https://github.com/felixog/coursify](https://github.com/felixog/coursify)

~~~
Felix21
I launched at 8AM (without sleeping all night) and I forgot to make the Git-
Repo public (oops).

Its public now and the link now works thank you.

BTW, the actual download link on my website takes you to Dropbox and that link
works.

------
flashman
Is your target market individual education entrepreneurs and small teams, or
do you have plans to offer this product to universities? The reason I'm asking
is because many colleges would spend money on a lightweight course builder
that hooked back into their existing learning management system, especially if
it gives them flexibility to develop their own courseware, or hosts it for
them.

------
funkaster
great job! it looks like a good replacement for people trying to juggle with
the complexity of a software like moodle. I'm also interesting in knowing if
it will support some type of assessment, because it looks like so far it's
only a paywall for content. Do you have plans to add support for any type of
assessment?

~~~
Felix21
I'm already working on quizzes. I still need to refactor the current code base
though so that feature is at least two weeks out.

The multi course feature is already working as well and once I clean the code
up, I'll update the code base on GitHub.

Do you have any other type of assessment in mind?

------
fweespeech
I was excited until I realized the Courses weren't open source. Ah well. xD

It looks nice for its purpose. Congrats on launching. :)

~~~
Felix21
Do you mean the OneDayRails course?

~~~
fweespeech
I meant I thought it was a project to encourage people to build & deploy open
source courses on a platform. :)

~~~
Felix21
Oh that's a good idea.

Seed planted

------
ozkan
Hmm.. seems like server is unable to response to overwhelming & sudden
interest

~~~
Felix21
Seems to be back up?

~~~
ozkan
Yup!

------
sbose78
Looks great, could you have a list of features you offer? :)

------
wehadfun
Any plans to have a hosted version?

~~~
Felix21
Yes I'm working on that. And it will also be free . Not sure how I'll monetise
that though.

~~~
newyankee
Probably a one time fee to host it on a platform like Amazon whose fees will
be separately paid by the user

------
NamPNQ
only with video learning support?

~~~
Felix21
No, you can add text as well. In fact for now, video is an after thought.

------
matthias_
.

------
allworknoplay
Thanks for cloning my company's product, we're flattered.

[http://usefedora.com](http://usefedora.com)

(We're the ones who power courses like
[http://bitfountain.io](http://bitfountain.io))

~~~
imaginenore
Except yours isn't free.

Your "free" tier costs $1 + 10% per transaction, which is ridiculously
expensive. Even Paypal doesn't rip me off that bad.

~~~
conradwa
We actually drop the transaction fee once you're actually making money. Check
it out: usefedora.com/pricing.

To your point, if there's a free tier with a transaction fee, doesn't that
mean it's totally free to use? We handle all the hosting for you, so it's a
little misleading to call this system free.

With Fedora, we make money when you do - which is an amazing alignment of
incentives if you ask me. This really helps people who are just starting out
and want to use a robust product. Right now folks using Fedora teach near
400,000 students in any language you can imagine.

Disclaimer, I Co-Founded Fedora and you have any questions, feel free to reach
out conrad@usefedora.com.

